# [SOLVED] Systemproblem Gnome/Gnome-Applet/tsclient

## moben

Nabend, hab seit tagen so n verfluchtes shice Problem mit meinem System.... Es fing damit an das ich beim world updaten 3-4 Gnome Pakete (Gnome-Applet-irgendwas..., weiß es nicht mehr) nicht updaten konnte... hab das dann nach Tagen gelöst durch neu kompilieren einer lib... So, leider gings kurz darauf weiter... tsclient-0.150 hatte ich drauf ohne vnc useflag, wollte dann mit +vnc neu kompilieren - ging nicht (Fehler siehe unten)... Ok, hab mir dann die tsclient-0.148 mit +vnc kompiliert... Da mich die Sache aber nicht loslies, hab ich nun versucht die 0.150er wieder ohne vnc zu kompilieren, scheitert ebenfalls... 

```
Generating and caching the translation database

NOTICE: ../po/ru.po is not in UTF-8 but KOI8-R, converting...

NOTICE: ../po/pl_PL.po is not in UTF-8 but iso-8859-2, converting...

NOTICE: ../po/id.po is not in UTF-8 but iso-8859-1, converting...

NOTICE: ../po/nl_NL.po is not in UTF-8 but iso-8859-1, converting...

NOTICE: ../po/ca.po is not in UTF-8 but ISO-8859-1, converting...

applet.c:24:42: error: libgnomeui/gnome-window-icon.h: No such file or directory

Merging translations into GNOME_TSClientApplet.server.

applet.c: In function 'create_menu':

applet.c:172: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

applet.c:185: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [applet.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/tsclient-0.150/work/tsclient-0.150/applet'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/tsclient-0.150/work/tsclient-0.150'

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

So, eigentlich ja nicht sehr unverständlich, aber...

```
(18:22:53) moben / # ls -lah /usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0/libgnomeui/gnome-window-icon.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.4K Jul 31 18:17 /usr/include/libgnomeui-2.0/libgnomeui/gnome-window-icon.h
```

Die File is da...

Ich pers. habe die vermutung das es mir irgendwo irgendwas ziemlich verbogen hat und die ganzen Probleme eine gemeinsame Wurzel haben...

Avahi neu kompilieren geht auch nicht ->

```
./gencfg.sh ../avahi-common/libavahi-common.la < avahi-ui-sharp.dll.config.in > avahi-ui-sharp.dll.config

error CS0006: cannot find metadata file `/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/../../lib64/mono/gtk-sharp-2.0/gtk-sharp.dll'

error CS0006: cannot find metadata file `/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/../../lib64/mono/gtk-sharp-2.0/pango-sharp.dll'

error CS0006: cannot find metadata file `/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/../../lib64/mono/gtk-sharp-2.0/atk-sharp.dll'

error CS0006: cannot find metadata file `/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/../../lib64/mono/gtk-sharp-2.0/gdk-sharp.dll'

Compilation failed: 4 error(s), 0 warnings

make[2]: *** [avahi-ui-sharp.dll] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.25/work/avahi-0.6.25/avahi-ui-sharp'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.25/work/avahi-0.6.25'

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

gtk-sharp neu mergen auch nicht...

```
make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.12.9/work/gtk-sharp-2.12.9/gtk'

cp ./gtk-api.raw gtk-api.xml

chmod u+w gtk-api.xml

cp ../gtk-sharp.snk .

cp ../AssemblyInfo.cs .

/usr/bin/gapi2-fixup --api=gtk-api.xml --metadata=./Gtk.metadata --symbols=./gtk-symbols.xml

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/../../lib64/mono/gtk-sharp-2.0/pango-sharp.dll', needed by `gtk-sharp.dll'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.12.9/work/gtk-sharp-2.12.9/gtk'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.12.9/work/gtk-sharp-2.12.9/gtk'

cp ./gtk-api.raw gtk-api.xml

chmod u+w gtk-api.xml

cp ../gtk-sharp.snk .

cp ../AssemblyInfo.cs .

/usr/bin/gapi2-fixup --api=gtk-api.xml --metadata=./Gtk.metadata --symbols=./gtk-symbols.xml

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/../../lib64/mono/gtk-sharp-2.0/pango-sharp.dll', needed by `gtk-sharp.dll'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.12.9/work/gtk-sharp-2.12.9/gtk'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
```

Und noch ein emerge --info damit ihr im bilde seid...

```
(18:23:20) moben / # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.10.1-r0, 2.6.30-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r3-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_64_X2_Mobile_Technology_TL-60-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 31 Jul 2009 11:45:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.0

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/yarik-overlay /usr/local/portage/layman/vmware /usr/local/portage/layman/java-overlay /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://10.0.0.10/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 automount avahi bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdr cli corefonts cracklib crypt cups curl dba dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread exif expat ffmpeg fortran gd gdbm gif gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv imagemagick isdnlog jpeg kvm lm_sensors midi mmx mp3 mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia odk openmp pam pcre perl png pppd python readline reflection session spl sqlite sse ssl synaptics sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode vhosts vim-syntax x264 xinerama xmlpache2 xorg xulrunner zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter... Hilfe!  :Sad:  Und danke...Last edited by moben on Sun Aug 02, 2009 7:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi moben, 

also das er die Datei nicht findet liegt daran das er sie relativ zu dem /var/tmp Verzeichnis sucht.

```
libgnomeui/gnome-window-icon.h: No such file or directory

Merging translations into GNOME_TSClientApplet.server.
```

Bevor du da jetzt aber wild rum kopierst, würde ich erst nochmal schauen ob sonst was falsch gelaufen ist. Oder irgendein Use-Flag fehlt.. oder ob es einfach nur ein Bug in dem Ebuild ist, das nach einem erneuten sync, vielleicht schon verschwunden ist.

Hast du mal versucht ein revdep-rebuild auszuführen??

Grüße

----------

## moben

USE-Flag von tsclient? Kann ich leider ausschließen, funktioniert nie, egal welche USE-Flags :/ Und bug im Ebuild eigentlich auch,

da ich die selben Version von tsclient schon mehrmals kompiliert habe, nur jetzt gehts nimmer :/

revdep-rebuild sagt leider es wäre alles ok  :Sad:  und ne, wild rumkopieren mach ich nicht, ich hoff es kommt hier eine Lösung zustande *g* 

Danke schonmal  :Smile: 

EDIT: Tada^^ tsclient gibts ja seit grade in der Version 2.01 - mit der gehts *g*

Nun bleibt nur noch das Prob das ich ava ned mit +qt3 kompilieren kann ->

```
make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.25/work/avahi-0.6.25/avahi-ui-sharp'

mcs -keyfile:../avahi-sharp/avahi.snk -target:library -out:avahi-ui-sharp.dll -debug ./ServiceDialog.cs -pkg:gtk-sharp-2.0 -r:../avahi-sharp/avahi-sharp.dll -r:Mono.Posix

./gencfg.sh ../avahi-common/libavahi-common.la < avahi-ui-sharp.dll.config.in > avahi-ui-sharp.dll.config

error CS0006: cannot find metadata file `/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/../../lib64/mono/gtk-sharp-2.0/gtk-sharp.dll'

error CS0006: cannot find metadata file `/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/../../lib64/mono/gtk-sharp-2.0/pango-sharp.dll'

error CS0006: cannot find metadata file `/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/../../lib64/mono/gtk-sharp-2.0/atk-sharp.dll'

error CS0006: cannot find metadata file `/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/../../lib64/mono/gtk-sharp-2.0/gdk-sharp.dll'

Compilation failed: 4 error(s), 0 warnings

make[2]: *** [avahi-ui-sharp.dll] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.25/work/avahi-0.6.25/avahi-ui-sharp'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dns/avahi-0.6.25/work/avahi-0.6.25'

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

Jemand ne Idee? :/

EDIT 2:Au heute bin ich aufm Selbsthilfe Trip, problem mit neu mergen von pango-sharp, atk-sharp, gdk-sharp und gtk-sharp (reihenfolge is wichtig^^) scheint nun erstmal alles zu gehn, danke nochmals!  :Smile: 

HIER gibts noch eins meiner tollen Probleme...^^

----------

